

An Introduction To Full-Stack JavaScript - picanteverde
http://coding.smashingmagazine.com/2013/11/21/introduction-to-full-stack-javascript/

======
maibaum
This is exactly what I needed that I didn't know I needed. Perfect timing too.
Finally deciding to make the leap from years of PHP to full-stack javascript I
spent all of last week bumbling about on DigitalOcean tooling around with
node/backbone/ express and mongo/mongoose but not really learning or
accomplishing much. Too eager to dive in and play with all the new shiny
things this article made me realize I need to take a step back and gain a
better understanding of the fundamental architecture if I want to create
anything of value. Thanks.

~~~
AJAlabs
You should checkout Human Javascript.
[http://humanjavascript.com](http://humanjavascript.com)

